
Working part time next to study in Tokyo - w8w00rd
I only have classes for 24 hours a week at most at the moment and still have 4 months left in Tokyo, does anyone have experience in working part-time in Japan, where would you get a job in development in Japan? 
my visa is not an issue as long as work + study is not over 50 hours a week total.
======
dvcrn
How good is your Japanese? Wantedly is commonly used for hiring, you could
check on there and ask companies you are interested in. Besides that, I heard
from a few people that found part time gigs through tech meetups that happen
pretty often.

Since you are only staying 4 months, I think your best bet is through people
you know either locally or remotely. Finding a completely new company that is
hiring you short term and part time might be a bit hard to find.

~~~
w8w00rd
My Japanese is pretty terrible, I'll check out the site.

